# Unterschied bzw. was ist besser H87 oder H97?



## Vintantz (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

da ich mir bald diesen Gamer PC zusammenstelle und kaufen werde:

Intel Xeon 1230v3 oder Intel Xeon 1231v3(falls er bis dahin released ist)
Crucial Ballistix Sports 8GB
Sapphier VaporX R9 280X Tri X
Corsair Carbide 500r

so, welches Mainboard soll ich mir jetzt holen? Hatte am Anfang vor den ASRock H87 zu holen, aber dann habe ich auch schon in Kaufberatungen gesehen die den Fatl1y H97(kp wie man es schreibt) vorgsschlagen haben. Was ist genau der Unterschied zwischen den beiden MB? Ist der H97 besser?


----------



## Westcoast (16. Mai 2014)

hier wird alles beschrieben: What is new in Z97 and H97 - Puget Custom Computers


----------



## Vintantz (16. Mai 2014)

Aber lohnt sich der Kauf von den neuen Mainboards auch?


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Mai 2014)

Es gibt keinen Unterschied. Sind nur umgeschimpft, wie damals die 30er zu den 40ern. Ansonsten ist alles gleich geblieben.
Sprich: ob 80er oder 90er ist völlig egal, das ist nur insofern wichtig als dass die Haswell Refresh nicht ab Werk auf den 80ern laufen.

Wenn keine Haswell Refresh CPU geplant ist, spielt es keine Rolle. Sprich: Du kannst den Preis entscheiden lassne.

PS: Meinereiner hat sich letztens mal 'nen Z87 µATX Board für 60€ gegönnt. Leider gerade keine passende CPU (mehr) im Hause...


----------



## Vintantz (16. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Unterschied. Sind nur umgeschimpft, wie damals die 30er zu den 40ern. Ansonsten ist alles gleich geblieben.
> Sprich: ob 80er oder 90er ist völlig egal, das ist nur insofern wichtig als dass die Haswell Refresh nicht ab Werk auf den 80ern laufen.
> 
> Wenn keine Haswell Refresh CPU geplant ist, spielt es keine Rolle. Sprich: Du kannst den Preis entscheiden lassne.
> ...


 
Danke für die Antwort, aber hat PCGH in Youtube wo sie die Haswell Refresh getestet haben, nicht gesagt dass man sein MB updaten muss damit sie laufen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2014)

Ich würde ja eher zu Gigabyte tendieren, hier mal die Modelle verglichen wobei die H97 sogar etwas günstiger sind. Wenn man schon die neuen Boards bekommt würde ich die auch eher kaufen


----------



## ZMC (16. Mai 2014)

Wenn der Hersteller deines Mainboards was taugt, sollte er ein BIOS Update rausbringen, das die CPU Microcodes für die neuen Haswell Refresh-Prozessoren ergänzt. Sonst verstehen "altes" Mainboard und neue CPU sich nicht.


----------



## Westcoast (16. Mai 2014)

ob H87 oder H97 ist wirklich egal. wenn ich jetzt kaufen würde, wäre ein H97 für mich attraktiver, alleine wegen aktueller.
hauptsache die cpu läuft ohne probleme. wenn du den XEON 1230 nimmst, reicht auch ein H87 locker aus.
möchtest du den XEON 1231 haben, kommt es darauf an ob der hersteller ein biosupdate bereitstellt.
ich denke alle großen wie ASUS, ASrock, Gigabyte und MSI werden es machen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2014)

Vintantz schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, aber hat PCGH in Youtube wo sie die Haswell Refresh getestet haben, nicht gesagt dass man sein MB updaten muss damit sie laufen?


 Genau deswegen sagte ich auch 'wenn kein Haswell refresh geplant ist', eben weil du das BIOS dann irgendwie updaten musst, was ohne funzende CPU nicht unbedingt einfach ist...


----------



## IluBabe (18. Mai 2014)

Generell zu sagen H87 wäre gleich H97 oder bei den Z Boards ist abwägig, weil sich bei vielen Boards in der Periperie Dinge geändert haben. Bessere Komponenten wie Spannungswandler oder Kondensatoren, neue Sound oder Netzwerkchips usw. Mit unter umständen sogar die Beherrschung des Fertigungsprozess (keine kalten Lötstellen etc.). Und nicht zuletzt wenn man ein neues Board kauft, dann wurde es auch entsprechend zeitnah hergestellt. Bei einem Z87er kann man auch eins aus dem eingestaubten Regal bekommen, falls man bei einem wenig besuchten Händler einkauft - entsprechend alt ist auch das BIOS und dann hat man wenig Spass einen Refresh Prozessor darauf in gang zu bekommen solang man nicht einen Zweitrechner oder ähnliches besitzt, um ein BIOS-Update herunterzuladen und danach dieses auf das alte Board zu installieren.

Bestes Beispiel ist das was Dr Bakterius geschreiben hat: 





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde ja eher zu Gigabyte tendieren, hier mal die Modelle verglichen wobei die H97 sogar etwas günstiger sind. Wenn man schon die neuen Boards bekommt würde ich die auch eher kaufen



Wer die Gegenüberstellung sich anschaut, erkennt das beispielsweise bei den Soundchips Unterschiede besten. Diese reichen in der Spanne von ALC887 über ALC892 bis hin zum neuesten ALC1150. Da wir hier über "H" Boards sprechen für ein Xeon, wird in 90% der Fälle es kaum Leute geben die wert auf eine zusätzlich 50+X Euro Soundkarte legen, jedoch trozdem einen vernünftigen/aktuellen Sound haben wollen. Also ist die Nutzung des boardeigenen Soundsystems der Hauptnutzungsfall. Da macht es entsprechend schon einen Unterschied!


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Generell zu sagen H87 wäre gleich H97 oder bei den Z Boards ist abwägig,


Nein, ist es nicht, weil die Chipsätze gleich sind, wenn sich was beim Board geändert hat, ist das natürlich 'ne andere Baustelle.
Aber das ändert auch nichts an dem Zustand, dass die Chipsätze gleich sind... 



IluBabe schrieb:


> weil sich bei vielen Boards in der Periperie Dinge geändert haben.


Ja, dieser komische M2 Sockel, der jetzt überall dabei ist...
Und bei einigen Boards S-ATA Express oder wie das Zeugs heißt. Also nix, was sich wirklich lohnen würde...


----------



## IluBabe (20. Mai 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, dieser komische M2 Sockel, der jetzt überall dabei ist...
> Und bei einigen Boards S-ATA Express oder wie das Zeugs heißt. Also nix, was sich wirklich lohnen würde...


Kommt auf den Nutzer drauf an.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (20. Mai 2014)

Bleib bei dein jetzigen System.Eine wechsel des Mainbords würde sich nur löhnen wenn du erstens einen Z97 holen würdest mit M2 Schnittstelle für Modul SSD und die auch nutzen tust oder einen S-ata Express(SSD) benutzen würdest.Wo bei des zweiten Schnittstelle noch keine Hardware(SSD) auf dem Markt gibts so weit ich weiss.Und die CPU,s Hasswell refrech sind zum vorgänger nur um 100Mhz höher getaktet.wie es bei K CPU,s aussehen wird,wird noch zeigen.


----------

